

Typesafe and Mesosphere Launch Distribution and Support for Spark on Mesosphere DCOS - noelwelsh
http://m.marketwired.com/press-release/-2029586.htm

======
noelwelsh
It's a press release but I think this is an interesting industry development
given IBM's announcement today of 3.5K developers on Spark projects.

